# technika tv 39"



## jadehall48 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi all, first time posting!

I have a technika tv around 3 years old. Th tv will not turn on at all. Was working fine last night. Any idea why this could be?

Thank you ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

The online manual states that there is a troubleshooting guide that will be on the back of your physical manual.


----------



## jadehall48 (Nov 28, 2015)

I no longer have the manual for it. Thanks


----------



## jadehall48 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sorry model number is: Technika 39-C273


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The best thing would be to contact Technika about the issue. TV's are very difficult to fix once they go bad.


----------



## jadehall48 (Nov 28, 2015)

Ok thank you for your help ?


----------

